# Real Muscle Real Fast!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Adding muscle seems to be a mystery to most, yet if you pick up a copy of any fitness or bodybuilding magazine and you almost always see a headline like this: Gain 15 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks.If it were so easy you’d have millions of muscle-heads running around. Even though building muscle tissue [...]

*Read More...*


----------

